
Disney’s head of streaming leaves to become CEO of TikTok - antdke
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/business/story/2020-05-18/disneys-streaming-chair-kevin-mayer-leaves-to-run-tiktok
======
antdke
This is a power move by TikTok.

They’re looking for new ways to capitalize of the attention they have on the
platform.

Does anyone give a fuck that they’re run by the Chinese government though?

